# Need some beetles!



## josh s. (Feb 9, 2008)

no head is too nasty to boil.......trust me on this, I just found one from last season that I did. Yes I almost lost it about 30 times but it worked out in the end. Good luck and try not to splash the water......it does'nt taste good at all.


----------



## fishcatcher (Mar 24, 2009)

just buried it in your back yard for a few days


----------



## desertgoat (Jun 22, 2006)

*You can buy them here*

http://www.skulltaxidermy.com/kits.html


----------



## M.Magis (Oct 2, 2003)

If you let it get rotten, simmering or maceration are your options.


----------



## lkmn (Feb 28, 2006)

I've been told if you have a head that is rotten and infested with magots or other mites, they will just kill the beetles anyway unless you freeze the head and kill all the bugs that are there.

Something to check into before dropping money for beetles and care.


----------



## 1Badboy (Mar 18, 2009)

what do you feed the beetles in the off season?


----------



## Riverghost (Oct 11, 2004)

hot dogs or dog food


----------



## scrapewatcher (Apr 14, 2009)

what is the lifespan of these beetles?


----------

